# In Memory



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

In Memory of my Good Friends and Shipmates who lost there lives on the Stanvac Japan October 18th.1958.You will never be forgotten.Rest In Piece ,Smooth Seas and Following Winds.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jim f,m.yesterday.23:46.re:in memory.may your friends rest in peace.my condolenses to there family's.and yourself.regards ben27


----------



## ELLIOT HANNAH (Mar 6, 2009)

*Stanvac Japan*

Many Thanks For Remembering .
My Father Norman Hannah Was Master Of The Japan
Regards
Elliot Hannah


----------

